# I7 6700 k und RTX 2070 Super



## Minion85 (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo und einen schönen Abend euch allen 


Ich habe eine kurze Frage ich habe mir eine RTX 2070 Super von Gygabyte gekauft zu meinem i7 6700k

Jetzt ist meine Frage kann die CPU Limetieren bzw zum Flaschenhals werden?? 

Ich weiss ist etwas spät da die Karte schon gekauft ist aber ich selbst bin inletzter Zeit net zum Spielen gekommen.
Deshalb meine Frage und wenn ihr sagt ja kann ich sie ja noch zurücksenden,ich spiele auf einem 144 HZ G Sync Monitor 1920 mal 1080 
So Spiele wie bF ec ich habe mir die Karte eigentlich für Cyberpunk 2077 geholt 

LG 

und danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2019)

Jein. Eine neue CPU würde natürlich für mehr FPS sorgen. Aber es wird nicht so sein, dass du wegen der CPU vielleicht nur 40 FPS hast UND du deswegen auch einfach eine zB GTX 1060 hättest nutzen können. Du wirst also nicht 40 FPS haben wegen der CPU, und mit ner neuen CPU wären es 90 FPS. 

Es kann je nach Game aber durchaus sein, dass die RTX 2070 nicht ihren VOLLEN Vorsprung zu deiner alten Karte ausspielt. Was hattest du denn bisher nochmal für eine Karte?


----------



## Minion85 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte eine GTX 1060 von ASUS Rog oc


Ich habe das hier dazu gefunden

https://www.gpucheck.com/de-eur/gpu/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2070/intel-core-i7-6700k-4-00ghz/



Würde es sich den lohnen eine neue Intel CPu zu kaufen ?? Da bin ich ja wieder mit bestimmt 400 Euro dabei und ob der Wechsel sich lohnt ist wieder eine andere Frage ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2019)

Die 2070 Super ist gut doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 1060. Es KÖNNTE sein, dass ein Game, das selbst mit der GTX 1060 schon mit 80 FPS bei maximalen Details läuft, dann nicht mit 160 FPS läuft, weil die CPU zB maximal 90 FPS zulässt. Dann würdest du aber auch mit einer starken neuen CPU keine 160 FPS haben, denn die sind vlt. 30, maximal 40% schneller als ein Core i7-6000er. 

Die Games, die bisher mit nur 30-40 FPS liefen, sollten aber nun mit eher 80 laufen, bzw. mit 60-70 FPS, aber noch mal eine Detailstufe höher als bisher.


Eine neue CPU würde einen Schub bringen, da würde ich aber - wenn überhaupt - einen Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen. Selbst ein Core i7-8700 oder 9700 ist nicht schneller, erst ein i7-8700K ist ein BISSCHEN schneller, aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## Minion85 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ok danke   Also ich habe mal ein Grafikprogramm laufen lassen Fierstrike oder so heisst das da steht , die Karte ist mit 98 % Belastet Das heisst doch sie kann ihr Potenzial voll ausspielen oder ??

Ich kann die Cpu noch auf 4,5 GHZ Übertakten 

Per Autobios im MSi Menü



Also lohnt es sich jetzt net unbedingt eine neue Cpu zu kaufen


Also Fierstrike sagt  12755 Punkte 
Gpu Auslastung 98 %


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2019)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Ok danke   Also ich habe mal ein Grafikprogramm laufen lassen Fierstrike oder so heisst das da steht , die Karte ist mit 98 % Belastet Das heisst doch sie kann ihr Potential voll ausspielen oder ??


 Jein. Firemark ist so gestaltet, dass die CPU dabei so gut wie nichts zu tun hat, eben DAMIT man die Grafikleistung testen kann.

Übertakten kannst du mal testen, aber es kann sein, dass es nicht viel bringt außer nen lauteren PC


----------



## Minion85 (15. Oktober 2019)

Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt und ich habe schon einen Silent PC mit Gehäuse Dämmung ec von Fractal und der Alpenfön ist ein Starker Kühler wenn ich jedoch übertakte gehts bei mir ab in der Kiste
Nun ja wie teste ich jetzt ob die Karte zum Flaschen hals wird bzw ist ?


Neue Cpu von Intel kaufen lohnt ja nicht so wirklich ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst das nur testen, indem du vielleicht 10-12 Games, die KEINE Beschränkung bei den FPS haben, erst mit der GTX 1060 auf hohen Details testest und dann mit der RXT 2070 nochmal. Wenn die RTX 2070 dann nicht mindestens 50-60% mehr FPS bringt, dann scheint die CPU zu bremsen.

Und ne neue Intel-CPU lohnt sich aktuell nicht, da ist AMD besser. Jedenfalls bei Preis-Leistung.


----------



## Minion85 (16. Oktober 2019)

ok Dankeschön ich habe gehört bald kommen diese AMD 3000 Serie Stimmt das ??
Aber da bräuchte ich wieder ein neues Board...
Und versteh mich net falsch aber ich habe alles Schwarz weiss abgestimmt vom Gehäuse bis zur Grafikkarte


----------



## Minion85 (16. Oktober 2019)

Habe diese GTX 1060 leider net mehr...nun ja wenn du sagst Intel Cpus sind derzeit  zu teuer ec nehme ich diesen 10-14 FPS  Verlust hin,Und warte auf diese 3000 AMD Serie nächstes Jahr ich habe mir halt nie Amd gekauft weil alle immer gesagt haben Intel ist das A und O
Und Amd ist schlechter als Intel und billig verarbeitet.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2019)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Habe diese GTX 1060 leider net mehr...nun ja wenn du sagst Intel Cpus sind derzeit  zu teuer ec nehme ich diesen 10-14 FPS  Verlust hin,Und warte auf diese 3000 AMD Serie nächstes Jahr


 Die gibt es doch schon längst, ich hatte doch oben den Ryzen 3600 erwähnt. Der kostet keine 200€ und ist in Games nicht langsamer als CPUs von Intel bis ca. 350€. Erst der i7-8700K wäre schneller, aber nur 10% UND eben für einen Preis von über 350€. 





> ich habe mir halt nie Amd gekauft weil alle immer gesagt haben Intel ist das A und O


 nö, die sind einfach nur bekannter und haben oft die "aktuell stärkste CPU", die dann aber auch entsprechend sehr teuer ist,



> Und Amd ist schlechter als Intel und billig verarbeitet.


 Äh, nein. Wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## Minion85 (17. Oktober 2019)

Naja habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen...


----------

